# Interior Temperature Sensor fan. -ETKA lookup?



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Scanning to try and find the source of my misfires, I found a bunch of one-time faults related to low battery voltage, which I cleared (since my battery died last weekend and I got a replacement under the battery warranty).

Ignoring the misfire codes (one random, one cylinder 4) I found one which WOULDN'T go away, but keeps coming back:

00796 - Fan for Interior Temp Sensor (V42) 011 - Open Circuit

This -I assume- is for the tiny fan associated with the temperature sensor behind the little grille in the climate control panel.

I have the Double-din head unit, so the lower (and narrower) climate control panel. -ANy tips to removing it, and is anyone with ETKA access able to tell me if the fan is available as a replacement part? -Part no would be awesome!

Cheers!

Keitk


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I had the same intermittent code and essentially what i found is that the climate control cluster has to be replaced.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Mine isn't intermittent... it's actually listed as open circuit, and it returns the very INSTANT that the code is cleared.

Anyone got a spare climate control panel? :facepalm:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The easiest way to remove it is to pull the radio and then push it out from the back.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

seems like the fan is available as separate part: 8P0959101, $39 at ECS.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

YAY!!! -Thanks Daniel!


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

before ordering, check if the fan cables are not somehow loose...


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Just wondering what solved this? I, too have been seeing the same fault code as the OP whenever I scan my car.

*00796 - Fan for Interior Temp Sensor (V42)* 

I'm thinking, perhaps this fix could help my AC work a little better. I know its a longshot, but damn its hot these days; and sometimes my AC takes 15 minutes before it starts to blow cool air.

So, Keith, were you able to replace the part, or was there merely a loose wire? Thanks for your response :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

yowzaa said:


> I'm thinking, perhaps this fix could help my AC work a little better


Good luck with that. But it's far more likely you've got the slowly dying compressor, like most of us. The earlier A3's came with two options: A/C compressor that slowly fades away or A/C compressor that suddenly explodes. Be glad you got the first option.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

VWAddict: did you change the little fan?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Believe it or not, the problem just went away "by itself".

I did remove the cluster and clean things up with a clean, soft-bristle paint brush, then blast it out with some compressed-air-in-a-can.

Since then I've not had any recurrences, though I thought I'd buy the fan -probably from ECS- if it comes back.


----------

